# Ipod Mini stuck on Hold



## fcriessen (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an Ipod Mini, 1st Gen, 4 gig: Just installed a new clickwheel, the original failed due to brittle and cracked molex connector cable. After reassembly and a fresh charge. I toggled the Hold switch and the Mini lit up and proceeded to start.

Problem: When it arrived at the navigation menu, I found the clickwheel locked out and the Lock icon showing in the display. I toggle the Hold switch, the Mini display changed but still showed the Lock icon. Several more unsuccessful attempts led me to first: Apply the Reset Utility. followed by the Restore Utility, to the Ipod. I then wiped and reinstalled Itunes version 7. The Mini passes the Itunes Diagnostic Utility and has got me stuck, just like the Mini.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

